# Embedded quotes in a quote?



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I've been on other forums that embed a quote in a quote so that readers can follow the conversation. It would be nice if the quote bottom automatically captured the quotes in the post you're replying too...

Like this:



Bob said:


> George said:
> 
> 
> > A TiVo is a toaster.
> ...


Actually, a TiVo is the best DVR ever!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> I've been on other forums that embed a quote in a quote so that readers can follow the conversation. It would be nice if the quote bottom automatically captured the quotes in the post you're replying too...
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Actually, a TiVo is the best DVR ever!


I'd like the option, but I wouldn't want it to be automatic.


----------

